# College fees?



## terrybear (May 15, 2014)

Hello I need to get a rough estimate of Community College fees in Philippines per semester, It's in Albay province. Many thanks!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

My GF pays about 36 000 p a year or 18 000 a semester in Butuan.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Baguio ... ~ 10,000 per semester .. for private accounting / computer science and the likes ...


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> Baguio ... ~ 10,000 per semester .. for private accounting / computer science and the likes ...


Are you referring to a specific school? Or, is that am average price from your experience.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I live near Manila. My son goes to Our Lady of Fatima University. He is taking Hotel Management. For year 3 1st semester it cost me 53509.00 php. Not a community college.


----------

